# Halo's Log



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

I had my log going at BOP for the last 12 wks.  I still have it all in a word document as well.  I'm going to start from where I left off over there.  I'll include my last three workouts.

My stats are 45 yrs, 5'11", 240lbs about 12 %bf.  I'm trying to go towards BB cut but I really do love lifting big weights and have been working on increasing my Bench, Dead and Squat 1RM's by doing heavy warm ups and bigger end sets less reps.

My diet is good but not great.  I'm open to suggestions and looking forward to any feedback.


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Arms Day

Incline DB Curls
25 X 14
35 X 12
50 X 8
50 X 8
50 X 8

Seated Dips Machine
225 X 14
315 X 12
405 X 8
405 X 8
405 X 8

Standing Olympic Bar BB Curls
Bar X 20
95  X 8
95  X 8
95  X 8
95  X 8

Olympic Bar Skull Crushers
65   X 14
95   X 12
105 X 8
105 X 8
105 X 8

DB Hammer Curls
25 X 12
35 X 10
45 X 8
45 X 8
45 X 8

Cable Tricep Push Downs EZ-Curls Bar attachment
85   X 14
85   X 14
105 X 10
105 X 10
105 X 10


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Legs Day

Squat
225 X 14
405 X 10
585 X 8
675 X 5
675 X 5

Calf Raises using squat bar
495 X 20 parallel and together
495 X 20 toes out
495 X 20 toes in
405 X 20 parallel shoulder width

Hamstring Curls
95   X 16
125 X 14
155 X 10
185 X 8


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Shoulder Day

Overhead BB Press
135 X 16
315 X 10
365 X 4 (failed on #5)
315 X 10
315 X 8

Seated DB Side Raises
20 X 14
30 X 12
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8

Seated DB Front Raises
20 X 14
30 X 12
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8

Seated Bent Over DB Flys
20 X 14
30 X 12
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chest Day

Incline BB Press
225 X 14
315 X 10
385 X 5
385 X 5
385 X 4

Wide Grip Incline BB Press
225 X 20
225 X 20

Incline DB Flys
50 X 14
65 X 12
80 X 6
80 X 6
80 X 6

Flat DB Press (suffered through these, not much gas left in the tank 
60 X 12
75 X 10
90 X 6
90 X 6
90 X 4

Forward Leaning BW Dips
10
10
10
10


----------



## Halo (Jul 6, 2011)

Back Day

* Felt pretty out of it, so I just tried to make the best of things.  I should have been in the gym at noon but shit came up and I didn’t make it there till 5pm…  hate getting to the gym during rush hour ☺

Dead Lift
225 X 14
405 X 10
545 X 3
545 X 3
545 X 3

Bent Over BB Rows
135 X 14
225 X 8
225 X 8
225 X 8
225 X 8

Close Grip Cable Rows
120 X 14
180 X 12
240 X 8
240 X 8
240 X 8

Kroc DB Rows
100 X 14
120 X 8
120 X 8
120 X 8
120 X 8

DB Shrugs
105 X 12
120 X 10
120 X 10
120 X 10
120 X 10


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Arms Day

Low Cable Curls
20 X 14
25 X 12
35 X 10
35 X 10
35 X 10

BW Wide Grip Dips
15, 15, 15, 15, 15

DB Hammer Curls
20 X 14
30 X 12
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8

EZ Curl Skull Crushers
70 X 14
80 X 12
90 X 10
90 X 10
90 X 10

Seated Straight BB Curls
60 X 14
70 X 12
80 X 10
80 X 10
80 X 10

Rope Tricep Push Downs
40 X 14
50 X 12
60 X 10
60 X 10
60 X 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are some pretty heavy weights you're throwing around there.  Do you (or did you) compete in PL?


----------



## Halo (Jul 8, 2011)

TT, Thanks bro.  Nope I've never competed.  I just love lifting as big as I can.  I have been getting a little mentoring from FlatHead and Jandj when I was on BOP with them, they're both here now.  

Are you a PL?  I just got here so I'm not sure who's up to what just yet.


----------



## Halo (Jul 9, 2011)

Shoulder Day

*  Had the most bizarre shit happen doing overhead presses.  I did my warm up sets then I got 315 on there and knocked out six reps but it felt so tough…  Did my last two sets worse.. I’m like WTF…  This is the NO SHIT part.  I was thinking about incline Bench Press numbers in my dumb ass head.  I’ve never had that happen before.  I was really disappointed with the 315 sets LOL…  what was going on or not going on with my grey matter???

Seated DB Lateral Raises
20 X 14
30 X 12
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8

Overhead BB Press
135 X 16
225 X 12
315 X 6
315 X 6
315 X 4

Seated DB Front Raises
20 X 14
30 X 12
45 X 8
45 X 8
45 X 8

Seated DB Overhead Presses
45 X 12
45 X 12
45 X 12
45 X 12

Bent Over Rear Delt DB Flys
20 X 14
20 X 14
30 X 12
30 X 12


----------



## Halo (Jul 10, 2011)

Shoulder Day

*  Had the most bizarre shit happen doing overhead presses.  I did my warm up sets then I got 315 on there and knocked out six reps but it felt so tough…  Did my last two sets worse.. I’m like WTF…  This is the NO SHIT part.  I was thinking about incline Bench Press numbers in my dumb ass head.  I’ve never had that happen before.  I was really disappointed with the 315 sets LOL…  what was going on or not going on with my grey matter???

Seated DB Lateral Raises
20 X 14
30 X 12
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8

Overhead BB Press
135 X 16
225 X 12
315 X 6
315 X 6
315 X 4

Seated DB Front Raises
20 X 14
30 X 12
45 X 8
45 X 8
45 X 8

Seated DB Overhead Presses
45 X 12
45 X 12
45 X 12
45 X 12

Bent Over Rear Delt DB Flys
20 X 14
20 X 14
30 X 12
30 X 12


----------



## Halo (Jul 10, 2011)

Legs Day

BB Lunges (Almost threw up, damn lunges kick my ass)
135 X 14
225 X 10
275 X 6
275 X 6
275 X 4

Donkey Calf Machine Raises
300 X 20
Feet together parallel
360 X 20
Toes out heels together
400 X 20
Heels together toes out
400 X 20
Feet parallel shoulder width
400 X 20
Feet together parallel

Hamstring Curls
95   X 14
135 X 12
155 X 10
155 X 10
155 X 10

Quad Extensions
135 X 14
165 X 12
205 X 10
205 X 10
205 X 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 11, 2011)

Halo said:


> TT, Thanks bro.  Nope I've never competed.  I just love lifting as big as I can.
> 
> Are you a PL?  I just got here so I'm not sure who's up to what just yet.



I'm not a PL, but I train more for strength than size.

Check out the other journals.  There's a wide variety of training programs that people are using.  Good stuff!


----------



## Halo (Jul 12, 2011)

I can definitely see you train for strength bro, your log is awesome!  I've been looking around there are some amazing logs on here better than I've seen anywhere else!


----------



## Halo (Jul 12, 2011)

Chest Day

* Inspired by my friend Flat’s Flood and Destroy workout I attempted to crush my chest with a sick variation and a little volume.

DB Incline Bench
70   X 20
90   X 14
130 X 5
130 X 5
130 X 5
130 X 5
120 X 5
120 X 5
110 X 5
110 X 5

Superset
DB Flat Bench & DB Flat Flys
FB 60 X 14
FF 50 X 14
FB 70 X 10
FF 60 X 8
FB 80 X 5
FF 60 X 5
FB 80 X 5
FF 60 X 5
FB 80 X 5
FF 80 X 5
FB 80 X 5
FF 60 X 5
FB 80 X 5
FF 60 X 5
FB 80 X 5
FF 80 X 5

Seated Pec Deck Flys
135 X 20
135 X 20
135 X 20
135 X 20


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2011)

Back and Arms

* That’s right two muscles in one day a complete anomaly for me LOL…  I’m working my way towards Flat’s Flood and Destroy.

Superset
Bent Over BB Rows & Olympic BB Curls
BOR 135 X 16
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 185 X 12
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 225 X 5
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 225 X 5
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 225 X 5
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 225 X 5
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 225 X 5
BBC   65 X 20
BOR 225 X 5
BBC   65 X 20

Superset
Close Grip Cable Pull Downs & Cable Tricep Push Downs
CPD 110 X 16
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 130 X 12
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 160 X 5
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 160 X 5
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 160 X 5
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 160 X 5
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 160 X 5
TPD   85 X 20
CPD 160 X 5
TPD   85 X 20

Rhomboid High Cable Rope Rows
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20


----------



## Halo (Jul 15, 2011)

Legs Day

* This workout has leveled the playing field..  W…T…F… Seriously I just experienced an odyssey of pain and explosive pump!  I challenge anyone to try this workout at whatever weight you would use I’d love to hear about how it hits others, because that was some shit that just happened to me LOL….  

Supersets Squats & Leg Extensions
SQ 225 X 14
LE  130 X 20
SQ 405 X 10
LE  130 X 20
SQ 495 X 8
LE  130 X 20
SQ 585 X 5
LE  130 X 20
SQ 585 X 5
LE  130 X 20
SQ 585 X 5
LE  130 X 20
SQ 585 X 5
LE  130 X 20
SQ 585 X 5
LE  130 X 20  * At this point I could barely walk, my legs felt like concrete that hardened I was waddling around like Hank Hill’s Dad on King of the Hill

Seated Calf Raises
90   X 20
135 X 20
135 X 20
135 X 20

Supersets Leg Press & BW Lunges
LP 225 X 14
BL  20
LP 315 X 10
BL  20
LP 405 X 8
BL  20
LP 495 X 5
BL  20
LP 495 X 5
BL  16 * Collapsed, folded up like a lawnchair
LP 495 X 5
BL  16
LP 405 X 5
BL  20 * Had to break it into pieces failing at 8 seriously
LP 405 X 5
BL  20 * Same as the last set

Standing Calf Raises Olympic BB
* Legs shaking like leaves….  Difficult to balance but my calves were responding it was my quads that were in distress.
135 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20

* It was really like two different workouts up through the squat and leg extension superset was insane, then I was numb and trying to survive.  The BW Lunges were so impossible.  I have to say when I was thinking about how this was going to go, I seriously had the stupid ass thought I was going to be lunging with 135 LOL…  NO FUCKING WAY that shit was happening….


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Those are some pretty heavy weights you're throwing around there. Do you (or did you) compete in PL?


 Welcome-
what Trips said....noice!


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by and for the comment Burner, I appreciate it bro!!!


----------



## Halo (Jul 16, 2011)

Flood and Destroy
Shoulders, Chest and Tricep

* My wife was doing cardio where she couldn’t see me and came over when I was into the second set of the second supersets.  She was like WTF…  She says I’ve never seen you look like this, she said it looks like you can’t move your arms.  She spotted me through the Incline Flys and I needed it, this workout is a straight indiscriminate killer!!!  Thanks again to Flat for turning me onto it.

Superset Overhead BB Press & Lateral Flys
OP 135 X 16
LF   20 X 20
OP 225 X 12
LF   20 X 20
OP 315 X 5
LF   20 X 20
OP 315 X 5
LF   20 X 20
OP 315 X 5
LF   20 X 20
OP 315 X 5
LF   20 X 20 
OP 315 X 5
LF   20 X 20
OP 315 X 5
LF   20 X 20 

Tricep Press Downs
75 X 20
85 X 20
85 X 20
85 X 20

Superset Incline BB Press & Incline DB Flys
IP 135 X 16
IF   40 X 20
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20
IP 315 X 1 and Fail…..
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20
IP 225 X 5
IF   40 X 20

Seated Tricep Overhead Extensions
50 X 20
50 X 20
50 X 20
50 X 20


----------



## Halo (Jul 17, 2011)

So as of today I can barely walk   

I can see how Flood and Destroy really needs to be EOD if you're crushing it I think you'll need the extra recovery time. For me this offers up an interesting dilemma, I almost need to go to the gym everyday (not right in the head) but I know I shouldn't be pushing steel around on these off days to give me the best chance for success on the ON days. My idea is that I will force myself into an hour of cardio on the off days and that should have a pretty profound effect since I haven't been doing shit for cardio. We shall see.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

Halo said:


> Legs Day
> 
> * This workout has leveled the playing field..  W???T???F??? Seriously I just experienced an odyssey of pain and explosive pump!  I challenge anyone to try this workout at whatever weight you would use I???d love to hear about how it hits others, because that was some shit that just happened to me LOL???.
> 
> ...



Well, it sure sounds interesting, but, well, , you see, the squat rack is on one floor, and the leg extension is on another floor, and um, well, I'd have to go up a flight of stairs,    and well, no, I just don't think that will happening any time soon.   

Seriously, though, that looks like one killer of a workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

Halo said:


> So as of today I can barely walk



You were expecting something else?


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2011)

Great comment TT, LMAO...  shit I didn't want to walk across the room to get to the extensions, if you could call what I was doing walking.  And you are exactly right but it's the whole day after you can still walk that always gets me no matter how long I lift you would think you should be broken the next day but noooo  you get this bizarre false sense of security and then it's ripped away....


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2011)

Flood and Destroy

Back and Biceps

* This was so tough, I’m just sitting here shaking my head that I made it out alive.  My back was so tense from the previous workouts my low back was burning a little.  As the sets went on it got much worse.  I’ve done much bigger deads but in the context of this workout those 405’s were gold medals for me….  

When I started the second superset my back was firing so bad I was almost forced to quit.  For some reason the combo of the pull downs and incline curls were perfect for rectifying whatever was going on with my low back.  While I was doing the shrugs my left tricep started some wicked cramping never had it before it was kind of painful but cool at the same time.  

I’m Devastated right now LOL….

Superset
Dead Lift & EZ Curl Fixed DB 
DL 135 X 16
DC  60 X 20
DL 315 X 10
DC  60 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DC  60 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DC  60 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DC  60 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DC  60 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DC  60 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DC  60 X 20

Roman Chair Extensions
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20

Superset
Close Grip Pull Downs & Incline DB Curls
PD 140 X 14
DC  20 X 20
PD 140 X 14
DC  20 X 20
PD 160 X 8
DC  20 X 20
PD 160 X 8
DC  20 X 20
PD 180 X 5
DC  20 X 20
PD 180 X 5
DC  20 X 20
PD 200 X 5
DC  20 X 20
PD 200 X 5
DC  20 X 20

DB Shrugs
100 X 20
100 X 20
105 X 20


----------



## Halo (Jul 19, 2011)

60 minutes of cardio today went really well did 4.0 incline at 3.1mph. I'm just saying I'm looking bigger than I've ever looked, it's crazy how this swole look is not going away during the day. I am blown away by how this routine is working so far. 

Tomorrow is LEGZZZZ DAY!!! LOL I'm scared....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2011)

Halo said:


> So as of today I can barely walk


QUICK! Grab his wallet and get out of his reach!


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL...  Right


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 20, 2011)

squat 675x5, BEASTLY! crazy #'s, should shoot a vid w/the log


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2011)

Halo said:


> Flood and Destroy
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> ...



Are you doing any foam rolling?  I find it helps lessen the discomfort in the lower back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> QUICK! Grab his wallet and get out of his reach!



You do realize that if he catches you, you're a dead man.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome workouts!


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2011)

You guys are crazy....  LMAO TT...  

Thanks Jag!


----------



## Halo (Jul 20, 2011)

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

Superset
BB Squats & Leg Extensions
BS 225 X 16
LE 135 X 20
BS 405 X 8
LE 135 X 20
BS 495 X 5
LE 135 X 20
BS 495 X 5
LE 135 X 20
BS 495 X 5
LE 135 X 20
BS 495 X 5
BS 495 X 5
LE 135 X 20
BS 495 X 5
LE 135 X 20
BS 495 X 5
* This was a monster and apparently my new canister of Natures Best Isopure Zero Carb Banana Crème is not doing good things in my stomach.  I was having some scary gas issues during the squats but I was like fuck it if I shit myself then so be it.  LOL..  Sorry for the gory detail.

Seated Calf Raises
90   X 30
135 X 20
135 X 20
135 X 20

Superset
Leg Press &  BW Lunges (aka Satan’s exercise)
LP 400 X 16
BL X 20
LP 600 X 8
BL X 20
LP 690 X 5
BL X 20
LP 690 X 5
BL X 20
LP 690 X 5
BL X 20
LP 690 X 5
BL X 20
LP 690 X 5
BL X 20
LP 690 X 5
BL X 20
* Again the Lunges were absolutely mind bending, the good news is I didn’t fall down this time.  It was a grind from the 10th rep every set and a few I had to take a break and try and shake it out.  Maximum pump and tightness!

Standing BB Calf Raises
225 X 30 Feet parallel and together
405 X 20 Heels together toes out
405 X 20 Toes together heels out
405 X 20 Feet parallel and shoulder width


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> You do realize that if he catches you, you're a dead man.


IF, sir!


----------



## Halo (Jul 21, 2011)

Cardio Day

60 Minutes on the treadmill 
7.0 incline first 50 min
8.0 incline for the last 10 min

Legs felt good all day however the reality of the creeping lactic acid tidal wave coming is now upon me as I type this every step is a knot!!!! 

Chest Shoulders and Tri's tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Halo (Jul 22, 2011)

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
Destroy and Flood

* A couple of noteworthy things tonight. Prior to tonight 425 was my 1RM on the bench. The weight may be the same but 5 reps is a mind blower for me and it came at the end of a punishing superset. 

* I did have my wife spotting me, I don’t like sticking so she follows the bar and gives the appropriate amount of pressure so that there is no sticking. Still she’s not a powerhouse and she wasn’t lifting the weight off me, just something to note.

* One last thing I went up 5lbs on the Incline DB Flys.

Superset
Flat BB Bench & DB Lateral Raises
FB 135 X 14 Warm Up
FB 225 X 25
LR 20 X 20 
FB 315 X 8
LR 20 X 20
FB 365 X 5
LR 20 X 20
FB 385 X 5
LR 20 X 20
FB 405 X 5
LR 20 X 20
FB 405 X 5
LR 20 X 20
FB 405 X 5
LR 20 X 20
FB 425 X 5
LR 20 X 20

Tricep Push Downs
75 X 20
95 X 20
95 X 20
95 X 20

Superset
Overhead BB Press & Incline DB Flys
OP 135 X 16
DF 45 X 20
OP 225 X 7
DF 45 X 20
OP 225 X 7
DF 45 X 20
OP 245 X 3 (wow, that was a mistake LOL felt like 1,000lbs)
DF 45 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF 45 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF 45 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF 45 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF 45 X 20

EZ Bar Skull Crushers
75 X 20
75 X 20
75 X 20
75 X 20


----------



## Halo (Jul 23, 2011)

Cardio

Treadmill 60 min at 3 mph

1-30 worked to 12 incline
30-54 worked to 15 incline
54-60 worked at 15 incline


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

Crazy workouts bro! Keep it up


----------



## Halo (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Bigcruz!!!


----------



## Halo (Jul 24, 2011)

Back & Biceps
Destroy and Flood

* Sweating like a freak of nature.  This workout was pure work the toughest part was the Roman Chair BW Extensions, my lower back went nuclear it was so burning and cramping and straight uncomfortable on the way home there was nothing I could do to calm it down.  Better now but that bad boy was lit up!

Superset
DB Kroc Rows & Seated Fixed EZ BB Curls
KR 100 X 16
SC   60 X 20
KR 120 X 12
SC   60 X 20
KR 150 X 7
SC   60 X 20
KR 150 X 7
SC   60 X 20
KR 150 X 6
SC   60 X 20
KR 150 X 5 (Slow and clean)
SC   60 X 20
KR 150 X 5 (Same)
SC   60 X 20
KR 150 X 5 (Same)
SC   60 X 20

Double High Cable Curls
15 X 20
15 X 20
15 X 20
15 X 20
* Tough time with the last 5 reps in every one of these sets LOL…

Superset
Straight Leg DB Dead Lifts & Incline DB Curls
DL   70 X 18
IC   20 X 20
DL 100 X 14
IC   20 X 20
DL 120 X 8
IC   20 X 20
DL 120 X 8
IC   20 X 20
DL 130 X 6
IC   20 X 20
DL 130 X 6
IC   20 X 20
DL 130 X 6
IC   20 X 20
DL 130 X 6
IC   20 X 20

Roman Chair Lower Back Extensions
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20


----------



## Halo (Jul 25, 2011)

Cardio Day

Treadmill 60 min at 3 mph

1-30 worked to 10 incline
30-46 worked to 15 incline
46-60 worked at 15 incline


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

hi, just stopping by, just started my own journal too and checking on my fellow journalists.

I am liking the destroy and flood program you are on.....  awesome.


----------



## Halo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Carmine, looking forward to seeing your log and your work!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2011)

It appears that you are enjoying this program.  Roughly how long is it taking you to complete a workout?


----------



## Halo (Jul 26, 2011)

About an hour and a half  I'm used to 45 -60 min so it is a bit long  but you're right I really am enjoying it


----------



## Halo (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry for not posting for a couple of days.  I was on a quick trip the VA/MD and I even lost my mind and went to a Golds Gym while I was gone ☺

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

*  Tough day in an unfamiliar gym that was set up for yuppies so I had to improvise the exercises that I could group together, location of gear didn’t give me any options.

Superset
Squats & BW Lunges
SQ Bar  X 25 Warmup
SQ 225 X 18
BL  X 20
SQ 405 X 8
BL  X 20
SQ 495 X 5
BL  X 20
SQ 495 X 5
BL  X 20
SQ 495 X 5
BL  X 20
SQ 495 X 5
BL  X 20
SQ 495 X 5
BL  X 20
SQ 495 X 5
BL  X 20

Standing BB Calf Raises
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20

Superset
Leg Press & Seated Calf Raises
LP  280 X 20
CR 150 X 20
LP  460 X 12
CR 150 X 20
LP  640 X 8
CR 150 X 20
LP  730 X 6
CR 150 X 20
LP  730 X 6
CR 150 X 20
LP  730 X 6
CR 150 X 20
LP  730 X 6
CR 150 X 20
LP  730 X 6
CR 150 X 20

Leg Extensions
130 X 20
130 X 20
130 X 20
130 X 20


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2011)

squats and lunges? that sir is sick....I like it.
I may have to try that tomorrow.
....a 'wee' bit less weight though....


----------



## Halo (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks bro!!!  I think you'll enjoy it!!!  Looking forward to reading what you log about it!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Killer leg day!


----------



## Halo (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Jag!!!


Cardio

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3
Min 18-21	Incline 10	Mph 3
Min 21-24	Incline 11	Mph 3
Min 24-27	Incline 12	Mph 3
Min 27-30	Incline 13	Mph 3
Min 30-35	Incline 14	Mph 3
Min 35-40	Incline 15	Mph 2.9
Min 40-45	Incline 15	Mph 2.8
Min 45-50	Incline 15 Mph 2.7
Min 50-52	Incline 15 Mph 2.8
Min 52-54	Incline 15 Mph 2.9
Min 54-55	Incline 15 Mph 3.0
Min 55-56	Incline 15 Mph 3.1
Min 56-57	Incline 15 Mph 3.2
Min 57-58	Incline 15 Mph 3.3
Min 58-59	Incline 15 Mph 3.4
Min 59-60	Incline 15 Mph 3.5


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 28, 2011)

Do kno how you do it bro, needa let me in on the secret!


----------



## Halo (Jul 28, 2011)

No brains no pain...  That's what my wife tells me LOL....


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Halo said:


> No brains no pain...  That's what my wife tells me LOL....



that definitely helps 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2011)

Halo said:


> I even lost my mind and went to a Golds Gym while I was gone ☺



So you're not a big Gold's Gym fan?  Anything in particular that you don't like?

I've used them when travelling.  They usually have reasonable hours and the equipment is mostly decent.


----------



## Halo (Jul 29, 2011)

I actually am a Golds fan too TT, that's why I chose it to put in the workout.  I think this particular gym was just a little on the high end side.  When you can see Cheesecake Factory right out the window it's an indicator.  This place was just small and I'm sure they did the best they could to organize with the space they had.  I'm definitely not down on Gold's they are only 7 bucks for a day pass and that works for me when I'm anywhere within striking distance.


----------



## Halo (Jul 29, 2011)

Shoulders, Chest & Triceps
Destroy and Flood

* This was all work from the first rep ☺

Superset
Overhead BB Press & Flat DB Flys
OP 135 X 25 Warmup
OP 225 X 14
FF   45 X 20
OP 275 X 8
FF   50 X 20
OP 315 X 5
FF   50 X 20
OP 315 X 5
FF   50 X 20
OP 315 X 5
FF   50 X 20
OP 315 X 5
FF   50 X 20
OP 315 X 4 Struggling ☺
FF   50 X 20
OP 315 X 3 Dying ☺
FF   50 X 20

Seated Dips
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20

Superset
Incline DB Press & Incline DB (Rear Delt) Flys
IP  70 X 8
IF  20 X 20
IP  70 X 5 Slow up and down
IF  20 X 20
IP  70 X 5 Slow up and down
IF  20 X 20
IP  70 X 5 Slow up and down
IF  20 X 20
IP  80 X 5 Slow up and down
IF  20 X 20
IP  80 X 5 Slow up and down
IF  20 X 20
IP 100 X 5
IF  20 X 20
IP 100 X 5
IF 20 X 20

Cable Push Downs
95   X 20
95   X 20
105 X 20
105 X 20


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2011)

Halo said:


> Superset
> Overhead BB Press & Flat DB Flys
> OP 315 X 4 *Struggling *☺
> FF   50 X 20
> ...



  I love the commentary.  Awesome workout, btw.


----------



## Halo (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL....  Thanks TT, that last rep was actually worse than it sounds, I missed it completely on my first push, couldn't lift it, had to stop get inside my brain and get angry, hate when that happens.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

315 over your head???? You could pick up Jared and toss his veggie sandwich eating ass out the subway window!
...just saying...


----------



## Halo (Jul 30, 2011)

Jared LMAO.....  Too good Burner...  


Cardio

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3
Min 18-21	Incline 10	Mph 3
Min 21-24	Incline 11	Mph 3
Min 24-27	Incline 12	Mph 3
Min 27-30	Incline 13	Mph 3
Min 30-34	Incline 14	Mph 3
Min 34-38	Incline 15	Mph 3
Min 40-54	Incline 15	Mph 3
Min 54-55	Incline 15 Mph 3.1
Min 55-56	Incline 15 Mph 3.2
Min 56-57	Incline 15 Mph 3.3
Min 57-58	Incline 15 Mph 3.4
Min 58-59	Incline 15 Mph 3.5
Min 59-60	Incline 15 Mph 3.6


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

Back and Biceps
Destroy and Flood

* If struggle is good then today was a good day ☺

* Increased my Deads by 50lbs from my last Dead Lift Day

Superset
Dead Lift & Standing Fixed Weight EZ Bar Curls
DL 225 X 16
BC   70 X 20
DL 315 X 12
BC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 8
BC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
BC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
BC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
BC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
BC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
BC   70 X 20

Rear BB Shrugs
315 X 20
315 X 20
315 X 20
315 X 20

Superset
Close Grip Cable Rows & Double High Cable Curls
CR 140 X 20
CC   20 X 20
CR 180 X 12
CC   20 X 20
CR 220 X 5 (the stack)
CC   20 X 20
CR 220 X 5
CC   20 X 20
CR 220 X 5
CC   20 X 20
CR 220 X 5
CC   20 X 20
CR 220 X 5
CC   20 X 20
CR 220 X 5
CC   20 X 20

High Cable Rope Face Pulls
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 31, 2011)

crazy volume! how long did that take?


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks ovr40!

It's consistently in the hour and a half range I try to keep the breaks between sets to a minimum but I'm hitting the compound exercises pretty hard kind of takes a min.  

Prior to this routine my normal workouts would be 45 min hour at the most.  This is building some endurance


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 31, 2011)

How are u splitting your workout and cardio?


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure what you mean splitting, I'm going EOD with lifts and cardio, I'm considering the cardio as my off days LOL...  but this cardio is kicking my ass.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 31, 2011)

I see I was gonna say if your doin all this on the same day, you have to connect me with your crack dealer lol ur doing awesome bro


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

I already feel like I need to find one LOL....  If I did this stuff on the same day I'd have to quit my job  

Thanks Bigcruz!


----------



## Halo (Jul 31, 2011)

A pic of the daily food  Ground Chicken and Mashed Sweet Potatoes Love em, great fuel for the machine! We drain the fat, three packages of Chicken and 5 Sweet Potatoes makes about 2-2.5 days worth of eats.


----------



## Halo (Aug 1, 2011)

Cardio

** Day one of testing Synthelator from a source on another board pre-workout.  Started out interesting, pinning 1ml 40mg.  Used a glute pin, very thin weight so it went in easy.  On my way to get dressed approx 15 sec, I got a hyperventilating feeling and flushed like AAKG.  That lasted a couple of minutes then it was just warmth for about the next 10min.  Dosed approx. 45 min pre-workout.  I purposefully pushed myself harder to see how I would respond.  I think the workout went great, I didn’t feel like I was going to die like normal and the kicker was post workout recovery.  My heart rate and breathing were at about a waking rate within 2 minutes.  No cramping, I feel pretty solid.  About a 15 minute drive home from my gym and I arrived STARVING….  I plowed 8 eggs and a pack of grits and a grapefruit.

I have a 3 day sample so I will log it tomorrow on my punishing leg day then I’ll take a day off of it for cardio and I’ll use it again on my next weight day.


* Started out .1mph higher 

* Only did 3 min at to get from 13 to 14 and 14 to 15 a decrease of one minute on each.

* Started climbing in speed at 49-60 .1mph per minute to 4.1

* Total Calories burned 1010 ☺

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3.1
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3.1
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3.1
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3.1
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3.1
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3.1
Min 18-21	Incline 10	Mph 3.1
Min 21-24	Incline 11	Mph 3.1
Min 24-27	Incline 12	Mph 3.1
Min 27-30	Incline 13	Mph 3.1
Min 30-33	Incline 14	Mph 3.1
Min 33-36	Incline 15	Mph 3.1
Min 40-48	Incline 15	Mph 3.1
Min 49-50	Incline 15 Mph 3.2
Min 50-51	Incline 15 Mph 3.3
Min 51-52	Incline 15 Mph 3.4
Min 52-53	Incline 15 Mph 3.5
Min 53-54	Incline 15 Mph 3.6
Min 55-56	Incline 15 Mph 3.7
Min 56-57	Incline 15 Mph 3.8
Min 57-58	Incline 15 Mph 3.9
Min 58-59	Incline 15 Mph 4.0
Min 59-60	Incline 15 Mph 4.1


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

Halo said:


> A pic of the daily food  Ground Chicken and Mashed Sweet Potatoes Love em, great fuel for the machine! We drain the fat, three packages of Chicken and 5 Sweet Potatoes makes about 2-2.5 days worth of eats.


 
that is awesome...  I have to start doing this too, prepare meals cuz i end up just sucking down protein shakes all the time cuz of time or whatnot.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

Halo said:


> A pic of the daily food  Ground Chicken and Mashed Sweet Potatoes Love em, great fuel for the machine! We drain the fat, three packages of Chicken and 5 Sweet Potatoes makes about 2-2.5 days worth of eats.


 

Nice countertop.  I do high end cabinets!  

good looking meal plan!


----------



## Halo (Aug 2, 2011)

Carmine, it makes all the difference in the world when they are handy you'll eat them and when you make them you know what you're getting calorically, and protein wise.  

Jag, thanks!!!  We're renting but they are pretty sweet countertops.


----------



## Halo (Aug 2, 2011)

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

** Day two of three days of testing Synthelator from a source on another board pre-workout.  Pinning 1ml 40mg

* Minimal reaction to the inject, went slower today based on advice from yesterday, it made a difference.  Did a Delt inject today too easy.  
  Cardio day was better than normal yesterday but Legs day for me is serious punishment and the effect today was much more evident.  I added 140lbs to my sets of squats, 270lbs to my leg press and 20lbs to my leg extensions.  But that wasn’t the kicker the big deal was the breaks between sets when normally I’m blown the heck up and can barely catch my breath.  I was recovering much faster, it’s almost hard to explain.  Another interesting thing was my legs seemed more vascular than normal.  I would say it was a great workout, I’m going to not use it tomorrow on Cardio day and use it again on Chest, Shoulders and Triceps.

Superset
BB Squats, Leg Extensions & BW Lunges
BS Bar X 25 Warmup
BS 225 X 18 Warmup
BS 315 X 14
LE 150 X 20
BS 405 X 10
LE 150 X 20
BS 495 X 8
LE 150 X 20
BS 585 X 6
LE 150 X 20
BS 585 X 6
BL  BW X 20
BS 585 X 6
BL  BW X 20
BS 635 X 5
BL  BW X 20
BS 635 X 5
BL  BW X 20

Superset
Leg Press, Standing BB Calf Raises & Seated Calf Raises
LP   550 X 20
BR  405 X 20
LP   730 X 12
BR  405 X 20
LP   730 X 12
BR  405 X 20
LP   910 X 8
BR  405 X 20
LP   910 X 8
SR  200 X 20
LP   910 X 8
SR  200 X 20
LP 1,000 X 5
SR  200 X 20
LP 1,000 X 5
SR  200 X 20


----------



## Halo (Aug 3, 2011)

Cardio Day

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3.1
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3.1
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3.1
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3.1
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3.1
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3.1
Min 18-21	Incline 10	Mph 3.1
Min 21-24	Incline 11	Mph 3.1
Min 24-27	Incline 12	Mph 3.1
Min 27-30	Incline 13	Mph 3.1
Min 30-33	Incline 14	Mph 3.1
Min 33-36	Incline 15	Mph 3.1
Min 36-40	Incline 15	Mph 3.1
Min 40-49	Incline 15 Mph 3.2
Min 49-50	Incline 15 Mph 3.3
Min 50-51	Incline 15 Mph 3.4
Min 51-52	Incline 15 Mph 3.5
Min 52-53	Incline 15 Mph 3.6
Min 53-54	Incline 15 Mph 3.7
Min 55-56	Incline 15 Mph 3.8
Min 56-57	Incline 15 Mph 3.9
Min 57-58	Incline 15 Mph 4.0
Min 58-59	Incline 15 Mph 4.1
Min 59-60 Incline 15 Mph 4.2

* Calories Burned 1015


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

Halo said:


> Cardio Day
> 
> Treadmill
> Min 1-3    Incline 4    Mph 3.1
> ...


 
is thios a program on you treadmill?  

if not how do you keep track of the speeds and inclines


----------



## Halo (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not a program, I start at 4 incline and 3.1 then I increase by 1.0 the incline every three minutes till I get to 15 degrees and thats as high as it goes.  I'm trying to add in little things like the speed increases I'll change those to keep pushing myself but I remember them as I go, usually I'll have a rough plan of what I want to do in the beginning it's small changes day to day pushing myself, I'm suffering by the middle and dead by the end LOL....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

Halo said:


> It's not a program, I start at 4 incline and 3.1 then I increase by 1.0 the incline every three minutes till I get to 15 degrees and thats as high as it goes. I'm trying to add in little things like the speed increases I'll change those to keep pushing myself but I remember them as I go, usually I'll have a rough plan of what I want to do in the beginning it's small changes day to day pushing myself, I'm suffering by the middle and dead by the end LOL....


 
I bet your calves are smokin at the end.  

I ride my bike an hour @ 15.4 MPH  with ease (now) on my lunch hour.

Yesterday we had 10-15 MPH winds and a quick Fl rain storm  that sume made the ride interesting.  I love Fl cause I can ride outdoor all year. 

I am still trying to stay LISS on the cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

wow....legs are smokin? walking funny? 
Oh, be careful bro....I'm on creatine now...I'm gonna catch up to you real quick like and in a hurry.

Liked the pre-made dishes.
I used to grill up a bag of chicken breasts at a time and a big pot of rice. Took me thru the week.
I miss that.
ok...there's a list..rather long of what I'm missing....but still....miss the grilled chicken.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 14, 2011)

Halo were u at!? Lol


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks bigcruz   I'm here.

Been lazy about posting my log   I'm here.  I'll catch up a few days, gotta get my lazy but to the gym tonight.  Crazy day here.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2011)

Destroy and Flood
Chest and Shoulders didn’t have time to add triceps

Superset
Incline BB Press, DB Lateral Raises & DB Front Raises
IP 135 X 25 Warmup
IP 225 X 20
LR  25 X 20
IP 315 X 6
LR  25 X 20
IP 315 X 6
LR  25 X 20
IP 315 X 6
LR  25 X 20
IP 315 X 6
FR  25 X 20
IP 365 X 5
FR  25 X 20
IP 365 X 5
FR  25 X 20
IP 365 X 5
FR  25 X 20

Superset
BB Overhead Press, Incline DB Flys & Incline DB Rear Delt Flys
OP 135 X 20
IF    60 X 20
OP 225 X 6
IF    60 X 20
OP 225 X 5
IF    60 X 18 Failed…..
OP 225 X 5
IF    60 X 16….Damn that broke me…..
OP 225 X 5
DF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 5
DF   25 X 20

Destroy and Flood
Back and Biceps

* Gigantic nephew in town so it’s gonna be 4 straight days of being Destroyed and Flooded no breaks.  This was day two straight for me and all I have to say is I can’t believe I survived it and only almost passed out twice LOL….  

Superset
Dead Lift & Fixed Weight Standing EZ Bar Curls
DL 225 X 20
SC   70 X 20
DL 315 X 16
SC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 8
SC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
SC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
SC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5
SC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5 (Rep 4 near black out lots of white lights buzzing)
SC   70 X 20
DL 455 X 5 (Rep 3 near black out lots of white lights buzzing)
SC   70 X 20

Roman Chair Low Back Extensions
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20

Superset
Close Grip Cable Pull Downs & Double Arm High Cable Curls
PD 100 X 20
CC   20 X 20
PD 140 X 14
CC   20 X 20
PD 180 X 8
CC   20 X 20
PD 200 X 5
CC   15 X 20
PD 200 X 5
CC   15 X 20
PD 200 X 5
CC   15 X 20
PD 200 X 5
CC   15 X 20
PD 200 X 5
CC   15 X 20

DB Shrugs
100 X 20
110 X 20
120 X 20
120 X 20

Destroy and Flood 
Leg Day

* Well sometimes shit just happens, if I didn’t have my head up my ass this shit wouldn’t have.  ☺  Exactly halfway through the beatdown with headphones cranking some Disturbed I notice the lights flipping on and off in the gym, like last call or some shit, literally.  I don’t usually use this gym on the weekends so I guess I didn’t need to pay attention to the fact that they actually close at some point LOL….  Oh well….  It was good while it was going.  My nephew breathed a big sigh of relief that he didn’t have to grind through the second half of the Flood ☺

Superset
BB Squats, Leg Extensions & Seated Calf Raises
BS  Bar X 25 Warmup
BS 225 X 20 
LE 100 X 20
BS 405 X 12
LE 150 X 20
BS 405 X 10
LE 150 X 20
BS 495 X 8
LE 150 X 20
BS 585 X 5
SC 165 X 20
BS 585 X 5
SC 200 X 20
BS 585 X 5
SC 200 X 20
BS 585 X 5
SC 200 X 20

Standing BB Calf Raises
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20 

Destroy and Flood
Chest, Shoulders and Triceps 

* An interesting day punishing 2 hours workout that the nephew will not soon forget.  He did great and I’m proud of him.

Superset
Flat BB Press, Lateral DB Raises & Fixed weight wide grip front raises
FP 135 X 25 Warmup
FP 225 X 20
LR   25 X 20
FP 315 X 12
LR   25 X 20
FP 315 X 10
LR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
LR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   40 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   40 X 20 
FP 365 X 5
FR   40 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   40 X 20 

Tricep Cable Pushdowns
100 X 20
100 X 20
100 X 20
100 X 20

Superset
Overhead BB Press, Incline DB Rear Delt Flys, BB Skull Crushers
OP 135 X 20
IF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 8
IF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 8
IF   25 X 20
OP 275 X 3.5 Yeah it was like that LOL
IF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 5
SC   65 X 20
OP 225 X 5
SC   65 X 20
OP 225 X 5
SC   65 X 20
OP 225 X 5
SC   65 X 20

Incline DB Flys
40 X 20
40 X 17 Suffering to maintain form shaking
40 X 16 More of the same
40 X 18 Cheating on the last 4 reps I was definitely DONE ☺

Cardio Day

* Increased the Mph for Min 1-50 from 3.1 to 3.2Mph, started some more intense suffering at about 40 min.  LOL…  Was very glad when I finished.

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3.2
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3.2
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3.2
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3.2
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3.2
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3.2
Min 18-21	Incline 10	Mph 3.2
Min 21-24	Incline 11	Mph 3.2
Min 24-27	Incline 12	Mph 3.2
Min 27-30	Incline 13	Mph 3.2
Min 30-33	Incline 14	Mph 3.2
Min 33-36	Incline 15	Mph 3.2
Min 36-40	Incline 15	Mph 3.2
Min 40-49	Incline 15 Mph 3.2
Min 49-50	Incline 15 Mph 3.3
Min 50-51	Incline 15 Mph 3.4
Min 51-52	Incline 15 Mph 3.5
Min 52-53	Incline 15 Mph 3.6
Min 53-54	Incline 15 Mph 3.7
Min 55-56	Incline 15 Mph 3.8
Min 56-57	Incline 15 Mph 3.9
Min 57-58	Incline 15 Mph 4.0
Min 58-59	Incline 15 Mph 4.1
Min 59-60 Incline 15 Mph 4.2

* Calories Burned 1085

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

* I wanted to throw a twist in today and I think I will do this periodically as I think it went well today.

* I’m putting Weighted BB Lunges in the 1st superset power slot and on the 2nd superset I’m keeping Leg Press in the power slot but incorporating squats for my high rep inbetween sets.

* Weighted BB Lunges, I’ve done 315 for reps in the past but didn’t feel that as I got deeper into the 8 sets LOL..  

Superset
Weighted BB Lunges, Seated Calf Raises & Leg Extensions
BL  Bar X 25 Warmup
BL 135 X 18
CR 145 X 20
BL 185 X 8
CR 190 X 20
BL 185 X 8
CR 190 X 20
BL 225 X 5
CR 190 X 20
BL 225 X 5
LE 150 X 20
BL 225 X 5
LE 150 X 20 
BL 225 X 5
LE 150 X 20
BL 225 X 5
LE 150 X 20 

Hamstring Curls
  80 X 20
110 X 20
110 X 20
110 X 20

Superset
Leg Press & Standing BB Calf Raises
LP 550 X 20
SR 315 X 20
LP 730 X 12
SR 315 X 20
LP 730 X 12
SR 315 X 20
LP 910 X 8
SR 215 X 20
LP 910 X 8
SR 315 X 20
LP 1,000 X 5
SR 315 X 20
LP 1,000 X 5
SR 315 X 20
LP 1,000 X 5


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2011)

New 12 Week Cycle Day 1

Wk 1-12 Test E 1g (500mg 2X per wk)
Wk 1-10 Deca 750mg (250mg EOD)
Wk 1-4   Dbol 50mg ED
Wk 8-12 Halo 50mg ED
Adex as needed


Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
Destroy and Flood

* Boosting those damn 90’s without a spotter will suck the life right out of you!!!! 

Superset
Overhead DB Press, BW Dips, Incline DB Flys
OP 60 X 18 Warmup
OP 90 X 6
BD X 20
OP 90 X 6
BD X 20
OP 90 X 6
BD X 20
OP 90 X 6
BD X 20
OP 90 X 5
IF  40 X 20
OP 90 X 5
IF  40 X 20
OP 90 X 4
IF  40 X 20
OP 90 X 4
IF  40 X 20

Superset
Incline DB Press, DB Lateral Raises & Straight Bar Wide Grip Front Raises
IP   50 X 14
LR 20 X 20
IP   80 X 6
LR 20 X 20
IP  80 X 6
LR 20 X 20
IP  80 X 6
LR 20 X 20
IP  80 X 6
BR 40 X 20
IP  80 X 6
BR 40 X 20
IP  80 X 6
BR 40 X 20
IP  80 X 6
BR 40 X 20

Cable Tricep Pushdowns 
  85 X 20
100 X 20
100 X 20
100 X 20 

Back and Biceps
Destroy and Flood

* Have a roadtrip to go on tomorrow so instead of missing a workout day I chose to skip cardio day and insert a nice evil back day, which turns out to be back to back with yesterday ☺

Superset
T-Bar BB Rows, Incline DB Curls & Standing EZ Bar Curls
TR 180 X 18
IC    30 X 20
TR 270 X 8
IC    30 X 20
TR 315 X 5
IC    30 X 20
TR 315 X 5
IC    30 X 20
TR 315 X 5
SC   60 X 20
TR 315 X 5
SC   60 X 20
TR 315 X 5
SC   60 X 20
TR 315 X 5
SC   60 X 20

High Cable Two Arm Curls
20 X 20
20 X 20
20 X 20
20 X 20

Superset
Stiff Leg DB Dead Lifts, Standing DB Hammer Curls & DB Shrugs
SD 100 X 12
HC   20 X 20
SD 110 X 10
HC   20 X 20
SD 130 X 6
HC   20 X 20
SD 130 X 6
HC   20 X 20
SD 140 X 5
DS 100 X 20
SD 140 X 5
DS 100 X 20
SD 150 X 5 Damn these bad boys are heavy ☺
DS 100 X 20
SD 150 X 5
DS 100 X 20

Cable Rope Face Pulls
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2011)

Now I'm caught back up.  Helps that I keep it in a word doc   Sorry for the lag guys!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2011)

Halo said:


> Superset
> Leg Press & Standing BB Calf Raises
> LP 1,000 X 5
> SR 315 X 20
> ...



  A comma!    You needed a comma!    Can't say that I've seen anyone need to use a comma when listing their weights before.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL....  Didn't even think about it...  hahahaha Thanks for making me laugh TT, I need it what a day today.  My wife got attacked by a bullmastiff and I had to choke the dog's locked jaw of her hamburger leg...  she's ok but if I wasn't there she probably would have been killed.  I feel pretty spend from that shit.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 14, 2011)

Halo said:


> LOL....  Didn't even think about it...  hahahaha Thanks for making me laugh TT, I need it what a day today.  My wife got attacked by a bullmastiff and I had to choke the dog's locked jaw of her hamburger leg...  she's ok but if I wasn't there she probably would have been killed.  I feel pretty spend from that shit.



Wow really bro! That's crazy I just read about a lady in California that got attacked by her pet pitbull. Husband came home n found her dead and to top it off she was pregnant. I'm glad to hear your wife will be okay.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Cruz!!!  Me too bro, I'm very thankful that we're all in one piece, feeling a little shell shocked gotta get to the gym and shake this shit off.

That's tragic as hell pregnant too....  wow!


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

hallo!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2011)

Halo said:


> what a day today.  My wife got attacked by a bullmastiff and I had to choke the dog's locked jaw of her hamburger leg...  she's ok but if I wasn't there she probably would have been killed.  I feel pretty spend from that shit.



Luckily you were there for her and were able to do something about it.


----------



## Halo (Aug 15, 2011)

Exactly TT, I'm still trying to get my brain around what happened and how easily something can happen to change everything.  


Leg Day
Destroy and Flood

* One fun thing happened, did my first set of hamstring curls and no problem, first rep of the second set and received a mind blowing psychotic ass ripping cramp in my left hammy I thought I tore it the shit was so bad.  I flew off the machine onto the floor like a freak.  I think I screamed like a little girl had my headphones on so I can confirm it.  People were looking at me.  LOL..  That shit hurt like hell.  Needless to say I called it good after that!!!

Superset
BB Squat, Leg Extensions
BS 135 X 20 Warmup
BS 315 X 14
LE 190 X 20 Increase of 40lbs over last leg day
BS 405 X 8
LE 190 X 20
BS 495 X 6
LE 190 X 20
BS 585 X 5
LE 190 X 20
BS 585 X 5
LE 190 X 20
BS 585 X 5
LE 190 X 20
BS 585 X 5
LE 190 X 20
BS 585 X 5
LE 190 X 20

Standing BB Calf Raises
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20

Superset
Leg Press, BW Lunges
LP 280 X 20
BL X 20
LP 460 X 12
BL X 20
LP 640 X 10
BL X 20
LP 820 X 8
BL X 20
LP 910 X 6
BL X 20
LP 1,000 X 5
BL X 20
LP 1,090 X 5
BL X 20
LP 1,180 X 5
BL X 20

Hamstring Curls
85 X 20
95 X 1 and then my hammy revolted!!!!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol well the workout is called destroy and flood


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 16, 2011)

Halo said:


> I had my log going at BOP for the last 12 wks. I still have it all in a word document as well. I'm going to start from where I left off over there. I'll include my last three workouts.
> 
> My stats are 45 yrs, 5'11", 240lbs about 12 %bf. I'm trying to go towards BB cut but I really do love lifting big weights and have been working on increasing my Bench, Dead and Squat 1RM's by doing heavy warm ups and bigger end sets less reps.
> 
> My diet is good but not great. I'm open to suggestions and looking forward to any feedback.


 You are lifting some seriously heavy weight for a 45 year old.  Impressive.


----------



## Halo (Aug 16, 2011)

Right Cruz.... LOL... That shit hurt but its all good today think it was just cramps LOL.. 

Thanks so much Mal, I'm trying brother


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey bigunz!
Wow...glad your wife is ok. 
I'e got a friend...to this day thinks...that if a dog..even K9 trained dog attacks him, he'd just "rip its throat out"
...sad thing is..he's actually an intelligent guy....

How's the leg?


----------



## Halo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Burner!  I hear you about your friend I've got plenty of them.  I've put the suit on and had the K9 attack dogs work me over from straight lunging hits to running away jumping on my back to hanging from my arms.  Those dogs are straight machines they know what they're doing 

Her leg is doing ok, she banged it on a desk at work today, WTF she's doing going to work is beyond me LOL... she said it completely took away her appetite she was in the middle of eating lunch   The wounds appear to be healing ok  but now the bruising is bad and so is the swelling.    Thanks for asking bro!


----------



## Halo (Aug 17, 2011)

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps
Destroy and Flood

Superset
Incline DB Bench and Seated Lateral DB Flys
IB   50 X 20 Warmup
IB 100 X 12
LF   25 X 20
IB 120 X 6
LF   25 X 20
IB 120 X 5
LF   25 X 20
IB 120 X 5 * Tough time boosting it up, unusually tough and unstable?
LF   25 X 20
IB 120 X 4 * Tougher time boosting more unstable 
LF   25 X 20
IB 120 X 4 * That that for the 120’s kinda bummed ☹
LF   25 X 20
IB 100 X 5
LF   25 X 20
IB 100 X 5
LF   25 X 20

BW Dips
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20

Superset
Decline BB Bench and Standing Plate Front Raises
DB 135 X 20
PR   25 X 20
DB 185 X 12
PR   25 X 20
DB 185 X 12
PR   35 X 20
DB 205 X 8
PR   35 X 20
DB 205 X 8
PR   45 X 20
DB 225 X 6
PR   45 X 20
DB 225 X 6
PR   45 X 20
DB 225 X 6
PR   45 X 20

Cable Flys
30 X 20
30 X 20
35 X 20
35 X 20 *Working hard for these last few reps crazy pumped!

Wide Grip Cable Bar Press Downs
75 X 20
75 X 20
75 X 20
75 X 20


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2011)

Why did she go to work, you ask....cause even women like to tell tales of...'there I was....'


How's the pec? That is a bit of weight to hoist over your head. Nail it next time


----------



## Halo (Aug 18, 2011)

Pec seems ok, I'll give it a couple of days and see if I'm ok, I think the problem might have been more in my bicep and elbow.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2011)

...I have that problem...but mine is caused from being single too long...(rim shot!)

and when the option is available: bionics. Definately


----------



## Halo (Aug 19, 2011)

Back & Biceps 
Destroy and Flood

* A couple of items of note for the day.  One and I’m not trying to offend any of my brothers or sisters here who do that cross fit shit but DAMN I hate when the F’ng cross fitters are on the gear I’m trying to use.  All fucking hopity hopping around like a Crazed ripped version of Richard Simmons.

* Due to the large number of cross fitters I was unable to get anywhere near the damn Deadlift station Arrrrgggggg!!!!! 

* Nothing giant but great solid work.

Superset
DB Kroc Rows, Incline DB Curls & Seated Straight BB Curls

* This gym only has DB’s up to 120 so I was a little limited so I went super clean and slow form on the KR’s.

KR 100 X 14
IC    25 X 20
KR 120 X 6
IC    30 X 20
KR 120 X 6
IC    30 X 20
KR 120 X 6
IC    30 X 20
KR 120 X 6
SC   60 X 20
KR 120 X 6
SC   60 X 20
KR 120 X 6
SC   60 X 20
KR 120 X 6
SC   60 X 20

DB Shrugs
100 X 20
100 X 20
100 X 20
100 X 20

Superset
Close Grip Cable Pull Downs, DB Hammer Curls & Cable Rope Face Pulls
PD 140 X 14
HC  20 X 20
PD 180 X 8
HC  25 X 20
PD 220 X 5
HC  25 X 20
PD 220 X 5
HC  25 X 20
PD 220 X 5
FP   40 X 20
PD 220 X 5
FP   50 X 20
PD 220 X 5
FP   50 X 20
PD 220 X 5
FP   50 X 20

Roman Chair Low Back Raises
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2011)

Halo said:


> Due to the large number of cross fitters I was unable to get anywhere near the damn Deadlift station Arrrrgggggg!!!!!



Can't say that I've ever seen a crossfitter doing DLs.  

Anyway, workouts continue to be impressive.


----------



## Halo (Aug 20, 2011)

I never seen them doing any Deads either, that was part of the problem LOL...  They do a million Clean and Jerks and then some other kind of strange side lunges with their foot up on a platform.  They get in packs and you can't get near the equipment.  

Thanks on the workouts, I'm feeling a little weaker since I started this cycle but I've already put on 7lbs of solid mass and I'm feeling super full.


----------



## Halo (Aug 21, 2011)

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

* Very good day at the gym.  Nothing felt sketch and the big weights were moving.

Superset
BB Squats & Leg Extensions
BS Bar X 25 Warmup
BS 225 X 16
LE 190 X 20
BS 315 X 14
LE 190 X 20
BS 405 X 12
LE 190 X 20
BS 495 X 8
LE 190 X 20
BS 585 X 6
LE 190 X 20
BS 635 X 5
LE 190 X 20
BS 655 X 4
LE 190 X 20
BS 655 X 5
LE 190 X 20

BB Calf Raises
405 X 20 Feet Together and Parallel 
405 X 20 Toes Together Heels Out
405 X 20 Heels Together Toes Out
405 X 20 Feet Parallel and Shoulder Width

Superset
Leg Press & BW Lunges
LP 460 X 20
BL X 20
LP 640 X 12
BL X 20
LP 820 X 10
BL X 20
LP 1,000 X 8
BL X 20
LP 1,180 X 6
BL X 20
LP 1,180 X 5
BL X 20
LP 1,270 X 5
BL X 20
LP 1,270 X 5
BL X 20


----------



## squigader (Aug 21, 2011)

What's your diet like and what are you cycling currently brother?

If the ground chicken with fat drained and sweet potatoes you posted is representative of your diet as a whole, I don't buy that "My diet is good but not great" crap for one second


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2011)

Squigader, that's the stuff I carry to work "every" day, I'll eat 3 or 4 of them a day.  I usually wake up and the wife will do up 8 eggs and a thin bagel.  I will have at least one 75mg Protein and Acai shake during the day, I'll snack on grapefruit, figs, mango, pineapple, boiled eggs and homemade 50g protein bars.  I will eat some shit if it's available, I include at least one cheat meal per week.  I'm not tracking exact cals or proteins or fats or carbs, because I'm bulking and trying to eat when I'm hungry.


This is what I'm currently running.
Wk 1-12 Test E 1g (333mg EOD)
Wk 1-10 Deca 750mg (250mg EOD)
Wk 1-4   Dbol 50mg ED
Wk 8-12 Halo 50mg ED
Adex as needed


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2011)

Cardio Day

* Cardio on gear, ummmm yeah…  It’s like that.  I wanted to quit so fucking bad shit..  I earned every calorie today LOL…

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3.2
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3.2
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3.2
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3.2
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3.2
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3.2
Min 18-21	Incline 10	Mph 3.2
Min 21-24	Incline 11	Mph 3.1
Min 24-27	Incline 12	Mph 3.0
Min 27-30	Incline 11	Mph 3.0
Min 30-33	Incline 10	Mph 3.0
Min 33-36	Incline 9	Mph 2.9
Min 36-40	Incline 8.5	Mph 2.9
Min 40-49	Incline 8   Mph 2.9
Min 49-54	Incline 7.5Mph 2.9
Min 50-51	Incline 9   Mph 3.0
Min 51-52	Incline 10 Mph 3.0
Min 52-53	Incline 11 Mph 3.0
Min 53-54	Incline 12 Mph 3.1
Min 55-56	Incline 13 Mph 3.1
Min 56-57	Incline 14 Mph 3.1
Min 57-58	Incline 15 Mph 3.1
Min 58-59	Incline 15 Mph 3.2
Min 59-60 Incline 15 Mph 3.3

* Calories Burned 825


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2011)

jeeez-ussss.....655 squat?????
Man....does the floor buckle when you are pressing that weight up????

You like the deca? I was told that will help my shoulder and tendonitis....


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Halo said:


> Squigader, that's the stuff I carry to work "every" day, I'll eat 3 or 4 of them a day.  I usually wake up and the wife will do up 8 eggs and a thin bagel.  I will have at least one 75mg Protein and Acai shake during the day, I'll snack on grapefruit, figs, mango, pineapple, boiled eggs and homemade 50g protein bars.  I will eat some shit if it's available, I include at least one cheat meal per week.  I'm not tracking exact cals or proteins or fats or carbs, because I'm bulking and trying to eat when I'm hungry.
> 
> 
> This is what I'm currently running.
> ...





Halo said:


> Cardio Day
> 
> * Cardio on gear, ummmm yeah???  It???s like that.  I wanted to quit so fucking bad shit..  I earned every calorie today LOL???
> 
> ...



For someone not counting, that's a pretty decent diet you got there. You mind if I ask how you make the chicken that way and how you make the 50g homemade protein bars? I definitely want to start taking something like that with me to work.

Why cardio by the way? Seems like a waste when you're bulking and on gear (+ all the studies that cardio works against muscle building)

Lastly, that's one nice (but heavy!) cycle you got there. Is a-dex going to be the PCT, or have you got something else planned?

Keep it up brother, this is good stuff


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a little late to the party, but your numbers on the big lifts are great. You'd make a great PLer.


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2011)

Burner, thanks brother, I don't know if the floor buckles but my messed up back flexes a little LOL....  The Deca definitely helps with joints.

Squig, Thanks bro!  I guess I mean I'm not actually weighing out my portions (like I have in the past) just kind of eyeballing the portion size   I will post the recipe on here I think I might have gotten it from someone's post on here, either way it ROCKS too easy too scrumptious and 50g of goodness for about 49 cents each....  

The cardio, hmmm I come and go with it, I was hitting it hard on my off cycle and just thought I would keep up some of it mostly for endurance but hitting some of the BF as well.  

PCT I'm planning on sticking with the Adex but I have some Aromasin I could use and some Letro on hand in case things go wrong.  

LynnLynn, thanks for coming to the party I appreciate you stopping by and any feedback!  I do like to try and lift as heavy as I can, this current routine is a punisher LOL...


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2011)

Chest, Shoulders and Triceps
Destroy and Flood

Superset
BB Overhead Press, Incline Rear Delt Flys, Bent Over DB Tricep Extensions
OP 135 X 16
DF   25 X 20
OP 225 X 8
DF   25 X 20
OP 315 X 5
DF   25 X 20
OP 315 X 5
DF   25 X 20
OP 315 X 5
TE   25 X 20
OP 315 X 5
TE   25 X 20
OP 315 X 5
TE   25 X 20
OP 335 X 5 * New OHP Best for me!
TE   25 X 20

Superset
BB Flat Press, DB Lateral Raises, DB Front Raises
FP 225 X 14
LR   25 X 20
FP 315 X 10
LR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
LR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
LR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   25 X 20
FP 365 X 5
FR   25 X 20


----------



## Halo (Aug 23, 2011)

By Request the 50 g Protein Bar, sorry for not giving credit to the guy who thought it up I'm not that guy.  But it is worth sharing!

Makes 5 Bars

Ingredients

- 8 scoops chocolate protein powder

- 1 cup oatmeal

- 1/3 cup natural peanut butter

- 3 tbsp honey

- 1/2 cup 1% milk

- 3 tbsp crushed peanuts

Directions

1. Mix together the protein powder, oatmeal, peanut butter, honey and milk.

2. Form into 5 bars and then roll in the crushed peanuts to finish.

3. Place in the fridge for about 30-45 mins or until solid

Nutritional Facts

(Per Serving – 1 Bar)

Calories: 452

Protein: 50g

Carbohydrates: 36g

Fat: 12g


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

Very impressive log!  Young man.  LOL  I'm 50 Y/O

Jag


----------



## Halo (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Jag, it's nice to feel young...er    It doesn't happen often LOL....


----------



## jagbender (Aug 25, 2011)

Halo said:


> Thanks Jag, it's nice to feel young...er  It doesn't happen often LOL....


 
Tell you what I feel better now that I did when I was 40! 
Getting trimmed up and feeling good!


----------



## Halo (Aug 25, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about Jag, how killer is that we're in better shape now...  Keep it up bro, we're kicking this age thing in the ass!!!!


----------



## Halo (Aug 25, 2011)

Back and Biceps
Destroy and Flood

* The Dead Lifts are up 20lbs and added additional sets of max weight.  I think I should have done 500lbs I know it would have crushed me but it’s happening next time.  My back was burning between sets.  All DL’s were done slow and with pauses!

* The Kroc Rows are only at 120 because at this gym that’s all they have ☹  I know I should be pulling 150’s or better I’m wondering if I should go higher reps on all the sets although I realize that’s not the point but if I’m limited by the equipment?

Superset
BB Dead Lift & Standing BB Curls
DL 225 X 16 Warmup
DL 405 X 8
BC  70 X 20
DL 455 X 6
BC  70 X 20
DL 475 X 5
BC  70 X 20
DL 475 X 5
BC  70 X 20
DL 475 X 5
BC  70 X 20
DL 475 X 5
BC  70 X 20
DL 475 X 5
BC  70 X 20
DL 475 X 5 
BC  70 X 20

* After I finished the last Dead Lift set I was winded I went to lean on some bench and with my eyes swimming in my head I missed it and fell on the fucking floor.  What an idiot LOL…  I could give a shit if people were looking at me I was DONE….

Superset
DB Kroc Rows & Incline DB Curls
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 10
IC   25 X 20

* In the middle of the Kroc Rows I was getting ready on the bench and throw up just came out of my mouth..  WTF is that I didn’t even heave it or anything.  I didn’t stop the set for a second just pissed me off.


----------



## squigader (Aug 25, 2011)

Halo said:


> By Request the 50 g Protein Bar, sorry for not giving credit to the guy who thought it up I'm not that guy.  But it is worth sharing!
> 
> Makes 5 Bars
> 
> ...



Thanks. Reps on recharge at the moment.


----------



## Halo (Aug 26, 2011)

No problem bro enjoy!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

Halo said:


> Burner, thanks brother, I don't know if the floor buckles but my messed up back flexes a little LOL.... The Deca definitely helps with joints.


 My back hurt trying a 'mere' 405 w/ a belt on....
and we'll have totalk about the decca some time...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2011)

Halo said:


> * The Kroc Rows are only at 120 because at this gym that’s all they have ☹  I know I should be pulling 150’s or better I’m wondering if I should go higher reps on all the sets although I realize that’s not the point but if I’m limited by the equipment?



You could try one arm barbell rows.    Then you wouldn't be limited.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Halo said:


> Back and Biceps
> Destroy and Flood
> 
> * The Dead Lifts are up 20lbs and added additional sets of max weight. I think I should have done 500lbs I know it would have crushed me but it???s happening next time. My back was burning between sets. All DL???s were done slow and with pauses!
> ...


 
at least you had just gotten done lifting before you fell out. The other day I rode 15 miles in 95 degree weather.i got home and bend down and was changing the settings on my scale. I stood up and said "WHAT A HEAD RUSH" next thing I came to hanging onto the towel bar and thought I was trippin on acid, came to even more and realized I darn was lucky I didn't fall in the tub. I must have fallen forward because I bumped my lip on the towel bar. 

feel like this guy? 




YouTube Video












lolz


----------



## Halo (Aug 26, 2011)

TT, a buddy of mine is doing Suit Case Dead Lifts that breaks my mind.  For me because of my broken arm the stresses of balance picking up a long bar, I'm not too sure about it but I might have to give it a try.  The other gym I go to has 150's they make a huge difference.

Holy shit Jag, this heat down here is no joke and the air is so thick....  Glad you didn't bust yourself up worse.  I love this video, that shit must have hurt like hell where his face hit!!!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Halo said:


> TT, a buddy of mine is doing Suit Case Dead Lifts that breaks my mind. For me because of my broken arm the stresses of balance picking up a long bar, I'm not too sure about it but I might have to give it a try. The other gym I go to has 150's they make a huge difference.
> 
> Holy shit Jag, this heat down here is no joke and the air is so thick.... Glad you didn't bust yourself up worse. I love this video, that shit must have hurt like hell where his face hit!!!


 I bet that left a mark.  

The heat isn't bad when you are riding 15 MPH  when you stop it is brutal though!  I ride a recumbent and get my tan working while I do cardio!  

later  going to bed!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I darn was lucky I didn't fall in the tub. I must have fallen forward because I bumped my lip on the towel bar.


 is then when you thought up the idea for the flux capacitor?

Sorry.....couldn't resist.
Glad you didn't get hurt Jags!


----------



## squigader (Aug 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> at least you had just gotten done lifting before you fell out. The other day I rode 15 miles in 95 degree weather.i got home and bend down and was changing the settings on my scale. I stood up and said "WHAT A HEAD RUSH" next thing I came to hanging onto the towel bar and thought I was trippin on acid, came to even more and realized I darn was lucky I didn't fall in the tub. I must have fallen forward because I bumped my lip on the towel bar.


Ouch!



Burner02 said:


> is then when you thought up the idea for the flux capacitor?
> 
> Sorry.....couldn't resist.
> Glad you didn't get hurt Jags!



Hahahaha


----------



## Halo (Aug 27, 2011)

I always say "It's all fun and games till someone ends up in the hospital"  LOL....


----------



## Halo (Aug 27, 2011)

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

* Hack Squats are evil, so evil….  But for some reason they made my Bar Squats feel a little stronger today.

Superset
BB Squat, BB Hack Squat & Leg Extensions
BS 225 X 20 Warmup
BS 405 X 10
HS 135 X 20
BS 495 X 8
HS 135 X 20
BS 585 X 6
HS 135 X 20
BS 585 X 6
HS 135 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 190 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 190 X 20
BS 735 X 2.5 * New PR for me previously my 1RM was 705.  Did half rep on the first to load that shit on my spine, went to parallel on the last two.  STOKED!!!!!
LE 190 X 20

Superset
Leg Press and Seated Calf Raises
LP 640 X 16
CR 220 X 20
LP 730 X 12
CR 220 X 20
LP 910 X 10
CR 220 X 20
LP 1,090 X 8
CR 220 X 20
LP 1,270 X 6
CR 220 X 20
LP 1,270 X 5
CR 220 X 20
LP 1,360 X 5
CR 220 X 20
LP 1,360 X 5
CR 220 X 20


----------



## Halo (Aug 29, 2011)

Chest, Shoulders and **Forgot my Triceps LOL…
Destroy and Flood

*Rough day at work too many people wanted to act insane, got to the gym late it was packed that didn’t help LOL…  Especially not great for doing supersets of anything.  I forgot to do Tri’s but pretty sure I hit them with the presses so I should be ok for a day.

Superset
BB Overhead Press, DB Flat Flys, DB Incline Flys
OP 135 X 20 Warmup
OP 225 X 14
FF   60 X 20
OP 275 X 8
FF   60 X 20
OP 315 X 6
FF   60 X 20
OP 335 X 5
FF   60 X 20
OP 335 X 4
IF   60 X 20
OP 335 X 3 *Epic failure lost control of the bar, not fun at all
IF   60 X 20
OP 315 X 4
IF   60 X 20
OP 275 X 5
IF   60 X 20

Superset
Incline BB Press, Seated Lateral Flys, Incline Rear Delt Flys
IP 225 X 8
LF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 6
LF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 6
LF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 6
LF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 5
IF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 5
IF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 5
IF  25 X 20
IP 275 X 5
IF  25 X 20


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sure the tri's are happy you left em alone lol


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

i am still trying to get my weights up on the BB press's  Nice workout


----------



## Halo (Aug 31, 2011)

You're probably right Cruz LOL...  I'll get em later 

Jag, your workouts seem to be getting stronger all the time, while your bw is going down, too good bro, keep that up!!!


Cardio Day (This was from yesterday)

* Let me reiterate how much more difficult cardio is while on cycle…  IT SUCKS!!!!  I’m a machine for this shit off cycle, on cycle the blood fills the muscles quickly and they cramp and fatigue quickly…..

Treadmill
Min 1-3	Incline 4	Mph 3.0
Min 3-6	Incline 5	Mph 3.0
Min 6-9	Incline 6	Mph 3.0
Min 9-12	Incline 7	Mph 3.0
Min 12-15	Incline 8	Mph 3.0
Min 15-18	Incline 9	Mph 3.0
Min 18-21	Incline 8	Mph 3.0
Min 21-24	Incline 7	Mph 3.0
Min 24-27	Incline 6	Mph 3.0
Min 27-30	Incline 5	Mph 3.0


----------



## Halo (Aug 31, 2011)

Back Day
Destroy and Flood 

* My virtual spotter and I have been discussing how punished we feel by Destroy and Flood.  I actually almost didn’t workout today because my back was firing so damn bad.  I decided to hit it a hair lighter than normal and if I felt good to attack the workout harder than normal.  I think it went well ☺

Superset
BB Bent Over Rows, DB Hammer Curls, BW Push Ups
BR 135 X 20 Warmup
BR 225 X 14 Warmup
BR 275 X 6
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 6
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 6
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 20
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 6
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 6
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 6
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BR 275 X 20
HC  25 X 20
PU  BW X 20

Rear BB Shrugs & BW Push Ups
BS 275 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BS 275 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BS 275 X 20
PU  BW X 20
BS 275 X 20
PU  BW X 20

Superset
Stiff Leg DB Dead Lifts, Seated Close Grip BB Curls
DL 100 X 5 * All DB DL’s where done with a 3 X 3 Count
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20
DL 100 X 5
BC   50 X 20

Close Grip Cable Pull Downs
100 X 20
120 X 20
140 X 20
160 X 20 * Stick a fork in my ass I was DONE!!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

Halo said:


> Back Day
> Destroy and Flood
> 
> * My virtual spotter and I have been discussing how punished we feel by Destroy and Flood. I actually almost didn???t workout today because my back was firing so damn bad. I decided to hit it a hair lighter than normal and if I felt good to attack the workout harder than normal. I think it went well ☺
> ...


 

heck yeah it went well.  keep pushing trough!


----------



## Halo (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Jag! Legs day today


----------



## Halo (Sep 2, 2011)

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

* The idea going into today’s workout was a little CNS Confusion and some craziness.

Superset
BB Lunges and Seated Calf Raises
BL 135 X 8 * Feeling super tight and uncomfortable need extra warmups
CR 260 X 20
BL 135 X 8
CR 260 X 20
BL 185 X 6
CR 260 X 20
BL 185 X 6
CR 260 X 20
BL 225 X 5
CR 260 X 20
BL 225 X 5
CR 260 X 20
BL 275 X 4
CR 260 X 20
BL 275 X 4
CR 260 X 20

Hamstring Curls
* Hammys are feeling super tight, left one made a popping sound on my first set, a little unnerving.  My left Ham is the one they harvested to use for my new Right ACL but that was quite a while ago.
100 X 20
 80 X 20
 80 X 20
 80 X 20

Superset
Leg Press, Leg Extensions, Standing Calf Raise Machine
LP 730 X 12
LE 130 X 20
LP 910 X 10
LE 140 X 20
LP 1,090 X 8
LE 160 X 20
LP 1,270 X 6
LE 180 X 20
LP 1,270 X 5
CR 200 X 20
LP 1,360 X 5
CR 400 X 20
LP 1,360 X 5
CR 500 X 20
LP 1,450 X 5
CR 500 X 20


----------



## Halo (Sep 4, 2011)

Chest, Shoulders and Tri’s Day
Destroy and Flood

* Really had a great workout felt strong looked insanely jacked full of blood.  When I got home my wife said she’s never seen me looking like this.  ☺ 

Superset
Incline BB Press, Seated DB Lateral Flys, BW Dips
IP 135 X 20 Warmup
IP 225 X 14
LF  25 X 20
IP 315 X 10
LF  30 X 20 *First time with the 30’s 5lb improvement per set. 
IP 365 X 6
LF  30 X 20
IP 365 X 6
LF  30 X 20
IP 365 X 5
LF  30 X 20
IP 365 X 5
LF  30 X 20
IP 365 X 5
LF  30 X 20
IP 365 X 5

BW Dips
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20

Superset
Seated DB Overhead Press, EZ Bar Skull Crushers and Cable Press Downs
SP  60 X 8
SC  80 X 20
SP  70 X 6
SC  80 X 20
SP  70 X 6
SC  80 X 20
SP  70 X 6
SC  80 X 20
SP  70 X 5
CP  85 X 20
SP  70 X 5
CP  85 X 20
SP  70 X 5
CP  85 X 20
SP  70 X 5
CP  85 X 20

Front Plate Raises
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20
45 X 20


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

I love a good pump up workout!


----------



## Halo (Sep 6, 2011)

Me too Jag, it's one of the reasons we do this 


Back and Biceps
Destroy and Flood

* I definitely pulled my left hamstring.  It’s not full on blown up but it’s not good sharp vertical pain down the middle with some popping when it fully engages.  Pissing me off bad!!!  Felt super strong otherwise and still did reasonable numbers just super slow reps (which probably makes them more psychotic) and somehow trying to keep my hams from fully engaging as they should in the Dead Lifts.  I’m probably going to go light on it for a couple of weeks.

Superset
BB Dead Lift, Standing EZ BB Curl, DB Shrugs
DL 225 X 16
SC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 5
SC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 5
SC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 5
SC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DS 120 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DS 120 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DS 120 X 20
DL 405 X 5
DS 120 X 20

Superset
DB Kroc Rows, Wide Grip Pull Downs, Incline DB Curls
KR 120 X 5 * This gym only goes up to 120 ☹
PD 100 X 20
KR 120 X 5
PD 120 X 20
KR 120 X 5
PD 140 X 20
KR 120 X 5
PD 160 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 120 X 5
IC   25 X 20


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2011)

We have to be careful  with those injuries.    Nice workout


----------



## Halo (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Jag, I'm with you, gonna try and be careful don't want a real serious injury.


Chest, Shoulders and Triceps
Destroy and Flood

* My virtual spotter keeps pushing me so I’m pushing the workouts, we’ll see what I can keep up.  Tonight was a great effort, first time smashing 3 Super Sets.  I had a few sets that I was dying on the last reps and thinking there was no way I was going to be able to touch the next set and thought about going down in weight, but ignored that thought and found the gas for most of them ☺

Superset
Incline BB Bench Press, DB Lateral Raises, Tricep Push Downs
IP 225 X 16
LR  30 X 20
IP 315 X 10
LR  30 X 20
IP 405 X 5
LR  30 X 20
IP 405 X 5
LR  30 X 20
IP 405 X 5
PD  85 X 20
IP 405 X 4
PD  85 X 20
IP 405 X 3
PD  85 X 20
IP 405 X 4
PD  85 X 20

Superset
Seated BB Overhead Press, Incline DB Flys, EZ Bar Skull Crushers
OP 135 X 16
IF    40 X 20
OP 225 X 8
IF    50 X 20
OP 275 X 5
IF    50 X 20
OP 275 X 5
IF    50 X 20
OP 275 X 5
SC   70 X 20
OP 275 X 5
SC   70 X 20
OP 275 X 4
SC   70 X 20
OP 275 X 4
SC   70 X 20

Superset
Close Grip Flat BB Bench, Incline Rear Delt Flys, Plate Front Raises
CB 135 X 18
RF   20 X 20
CB 225 X 8
RF   25 X 20
CB 275 X 5
RF   25 X 20
CB 275 X 5
RF   25 X 20
CB 275 X 5
PR   45 X 20
CB 275 X 4
PR   45 X 20
CB 275 X 5
PR   45 X 20
CB 275 X 5
PR   45 X 20


----------



## Halo (Sep 12, 2011)

Back and Biceps Day
Destroy and Flood

* Left the house thinking it was legs day then remembered my last before Chest and Shoulders was my legs, so back it is.  I made sure and warmed up my hammies for dead lifts really well before I started to pull bigger weights.  It went well I did feel some stiffness and I’m still dealing with the groin cramping, I think it’s just me and that’s something I will always deal with.

* Drinking Gatorade on suggestions from a couple of bros think it’s helping the cramps.

Superset
BB Dead Lift, Standing EZ Bar Curl, Standing DB Hammer Curls
DL 225 X 18
BC   70 X 20
DL 315 X 12
BC   70 X 20
DL 405 X 8
BC   70 X 20
DL 495 X 5 * This are the heaviest Dead’s for sets I’ve ever done!
BC   70 X 20
DL 495 X 5
HC   20 X 20
DL 495 X 5
HC   20 X 20
DL 495 X 4
HC   20 X 20
DL 495 X 3 * Completely ran out of gas that was all I had!
HC   20 X 20
* A guy came up to me shaking his head and motioned for me to take an earbud out.  I did and gave him a nod, he said “that’s 495 right”, yup, “and you’re doing it for reps and sets” yup.  “Wow bro…”  Made me feel good ☺

Superset
DB Kroc Rows, Incline DB Curls, DB Shrugs
KR 150 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 150 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 150 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 150 X 5
IC   25 X 20
KR 150 X 5
DS 100 X 20
KR 150 X 5
DS 110 X 20
KR 150 X 5 * Both arms started to feel like they were separating at the elbow I’m sure that’s not a good thing LOL
DS 120 X 20
KR 150 X 5
DS 130 X 20


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha love the fact that u decided to do another set anyways


----------



## Halo (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks BigCruz!!!


----------



## Halo (Sep 14, 2011)

Legs Day
Destroy and Flood

Hamstring Personal attention
Hamstring Curls
  50 X 20
  65 X 20
  80 X 20
  95 X 20
105 X 20
* Worked stretches in between to keep warming the hammys and checking them out.

Superset
BB Squat, Leg Extensions
BS 225 X 20 Warmup
LE 135 X 20
BS 405 X 12
LE 145 X 20
BS 585 X 8
LE 165 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 165 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 165 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 180 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 180 X 20
BS 675 X 4
LE 180 X 20


Superset
Leg Press and BW Lunges, Standing BB Calf 
LP 640 X 16
BL BW X 20
LP 910 X 10
BL BW X 20
LP 1,090 X 8
BL BW X 20
LP 1,270 X 6
BL BW X 20
LP 1,270 X 5
BL BW X 20
LP 1,270 X 6
BL BW X 20
LP 1,270 X 5

Standing BB Calf Raises
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20
405 X 20


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 14, 2011)

Halo nice lifts!

This looks like a killer training program. 

 Are you going to change it up after your cycle?  

Would love to see some progress pic's 

ever thought about using HGH for it's regen. effect's?


----------



## Halo (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks BP!  I'm not planning on running this program even through the end of my cycle.  I'm on wk 11 of 12 of the training program.  I am thinking about going to the 5/3/1 program, we'll see.  I have thought about using HGH but it's more of a cash on hand to get enough to use issue.  I definitely want to give it a shot for exactly the reasons you're stating.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

your legs must be rock solid!


----------



## Halo (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Jag, I think they're looking pretty good, could really see my quads tonight while doing the rear BB shrugs.

5 Days on one off Pyramid Routine (One Muscle Group Per Day)

Back Day

* Went well today, still working on the hamstring but it’s feeling stronger, still a little tight and funky on the heavier pulls.

BB Dead Lift
225 X 18
405 X 10
495 X 6
600 X 1
495 X 2
495 X 2
495 X 3

T-Bar Close Grip Rows
180 X 12
225 X 10
270 X 8
360 X 6

BB Rear Shrugs
225 X 16
315 X 12
405 X 10
495 X 8

Close Grip Pull Downs
120 X 12
140 X 10
160 X 8
180 X 6

Wide Grip Pull Downs
100 X 12
120 X 10
140 X 8
160 X 6

Pec Deck Rear Flys
85 X 12
105 X 10
125 X 8
145 X 6

DB Kroc Rows
120 X 12
130 X 10
140 X 8
150 X 6


----------



## Halo (Sep 18, 2011)

Chest Day

Incline BB Press
225 X 20
315 X 10
365 X 8
405 X 6
455 X 1 New PR
315 X 6
315 X 6

BW Dips
* Not sure what happened here I should be doing 4 sets of 20 didn’t happen.
BW X 20
BW X 17
BW X 12
BW X 11

Cable Front Flys
   25 X 16
   30 X 12
   35 X 10
42.5 X 8
   50 X 6

DB Flat Flys
50 X 12
60 X 10
70 X 8
85 X 6 * Some dip shit made off with one of the damn 80’s LOL.

Decline BB Press
135 X 12
185 X 8 * Had some trouble with the rest of these, declines hit    185 X 6    my plate in my arm in an awkward way.
185 X 6

Incline DB Press
65 X 12 * Slow 3 counts
75 X 10
85 X 8
95 X 6

Seated Pec Deck Flys
* I can’t read the numbers on the machine LOL…  they’re all worn off.
Not so heavy        X 12
Reasonably heavy X 10
Heavier                X 8
Heavy as I can      X 6
* This range of motion on the full out fly pushes on my crompressed T4 and it actually felt good to have that kind of pressure on it.


----------



## Halo (Sep 19, 2011)

Legs Day

* Headed in a little different direction today wanted to put some serious blood into the legs.  I think I accomplished it ☺

BB Squats
135 X 20 Warmup
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20

Standing BB Calf Raises
315 X 20 Feet together
315 X 20 Heels together toes out
315 X 20 Toes together heels out
315 X 20 Feet shoulder width
315 X 20 Feet together
315 X 20 Heels together toes out
315 X 20 Toes together heels out
315 X 20 Feet shoulder width

Hamstring Curls
  65 X 20
  80 X 18
  95 X 16
105 X 14

Leg Extensions
145 X 20
165 X 18
180 X 16
190 X 14

* I had a really hard time walking to the car.


----------



## Halo (Sep 20, 2011)

Arms Day

* It was a good day!

Incline DB Curls
25 X 20
35 X 12
40 X 10
45 X 8
50 X 6

Bent Over DB Extensions
25 X 20
25 X 20
25 X 20
25 X 20

Standing EZ Bar Curls
40 X 20
50 X 12
60 X 10
70 X 8
80 X 6

Wide Grip Dips
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 17

Standing DB Hammer Curls
30 X 12
30 X 12
35 X 10
35 X 10

Skull Crushers
  70 X 12
  80 X 10
  90 X 8
100 X 6

Cable Push Downs
  85 X 12
  95 X 10
115 X 8
130 X 6


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

Halo said:


> Arms Day
> 
> * It was a good day!
> 
> ...


 
Very good day indeed!  Rockin this thing!


----------



## Halo (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Jag!!


----------



## Halo (Sep 21, 2011)

Shoulder Day

* Had to due an abbreviated workout due to time constraints ☹

DB Overhead Press
  60 X 20
  70 X 12
  80 X 10
  90 X 8
100 X 6

DB Lateral Raises
25 X 16
30 X 10
35 X 8
45 X 6 * No 40’s available LOL not the best form

Straight Bar BB Front Raises
40 X 14
50 X 10
60 X 8
70 X 8

Bent Over DB Rear Delt Flys
25 X 14
30 X 12
35 X 10
40 X 8
45 X 6


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

45's on lateral raises would hurt me! still building that area up 

Although I do like my Boxflew 1090 dumbells Picked them up off craigs list


----------



## Halo (Sep 22, 2011)

They hurt me too.  The BowFlex DB's look awesome, did you get a good deal on them?


Back Day

* I’m stuck…. MF’r it’s starting to piss me off can’t get 635 up from mid thigh…  Gotta work harder I really want 650…  

Dead Lift
225 X 20
315 X 12
405 X 8
495 X 4
585 X 1
635 X Fail
585 X 1 *This was a tough rep LOL…  I think I’m just going to focus on doing more 585 reps until I move up.

BB Bent Over Rows
135 X 14
185 X 12
225 X 10
275 X 8
275 X 8

Close Grip Cable Rows
140 X 20
160 X 12
180 X 12
200 X 12
220 X 10
240 X 8

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs
120 X 12
140 X 10
160 X 8
180 X 8
200 X 6

DB Shrugs
120 X 12
120 X 12
120 X 12
120 X 12

Roman Chair Hyper Extensions
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20


----------



## Halo (Sep 24, 2011)

Legs Day

* It was a good day, I’m spent.  Drinking a 32oz glass of whole milk ☺

BB Squats
225 X 20
405 X 8
495 X 6
585 X 4
635 X 4
585 X 4
495 X 4
405 X 4
315 X 4
225 X 4

Hamstring Curls
  65 X 20
  80 X 20
  95 X 20
105 X 20
125 X 18
105 X 12
  95 X 12
  80 X 12
  65 X 12

Leg Extensions 
130 X 20
145 X 20
165 X 18
180 X 16
190 X 14
205 X 10
190 X 10
180 X 10
165 X 10
145 X 10
130 X 10

Seated Calf Raises
110 X 20
135 X 20
155 X 20
180 X 20
200 X 20
180 X 20
155 X 20
135 X 20
110 X 20


----------



## Halo (Sep 25, 2011)

Chest Day

* Fighting a migraine all morning.  This one is from the crushed vertebra I have, it’s been firing for a week straight from some stupid work related shit that required me to be on my feet for over 36 hours, pure stupidity. on the way to the gym it turned ugly and I wanted to throw up.  
  My wife talked me into giving it a shot, since I don’t always have her with me to spot.  It turned out to be an abbreviated workout but it was worth it.

BB Bench Press
135 X 20
225 X 14
315 X 10
405 X 6
455 X 4
475 X 2 (New PR) 
405 X 4
315 X 6
225 X 14
135 X 16 (Close Grips)

Incline DB Flys
50 X 20
60 X 12
70 X 10
80 X 10
90 X 10

* The migraine got to the point where I couldn’t continue, so I called it.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet PR on the bench!    I am long way from 300 yet


----------



## Halo (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Jag, you'll get there brother you're putting in the work the plates will come!


Arms Day

Wide Grip Body Weight Dips
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20

Standing BB Curls 
50 X 20
60 X 14
70 X 12
80 X 10
90 X 10

Skull Crushers
  70 X 20
  90 X 12
  90 X 12 * Bar availability issue ☺
100 X 10
100 X 10

Incline DB Curls
25 X 20
30 X 16
45 X 10
55 X 8  * More weight availability issues

Bent Over DB Tricep Extensions
20 X 12
20 X 12
20 X 12
20 X 12

Seated DB Hammer Curls
25 X 16
30 X 14
35 X 12
40 X 12
45 X 10
50 X 8

Cable Push Downs
  65 X 20
  85 X 16
  95 X 12
115 X 12
130 X 10


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 26, 2011)

nice work halo your workouts are epic. Havent seen that crazy ass cardio tho lol


----------



## Halo (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Cruz!  I can't do shit for cardio when I'm on cycle LOL...  I'm a cardio pussy when I'm on gear it beats my ass....


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

I was talking to my B I L we used to work out together yearts back.  he said I was benching 295 300 ish  I don't remember that much  but it will come back.  I know my squats and deads are about 55 pounds heavier than before! 

7 months progress pics posted today in my log.  Sometime I cannot believe how fugging fat I am


----------



## Halo (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome Jag, going to check out the pics now!  You ain't fat bro, you're on your way to where you want to be and that shit is better every day!!!


Shoulder Day

* Crowded at the gym and tons of crossfitters jumping around doing Richard Simmons shit with the DB’s….  Arrrrggggg!

Seated BB Overhead Press
135 X 20
225 X 16
315 X 4
315 X 4
315 X 4
315 X 4
275 X 8
225 X 15
185 X 20
135 X 25 * I was pretty sure I was going to die….  

Seated DB Lateral Raises
25 X 16
30 X 12
45 X 8
45 X 8 * Dumbell availability hating!

Seated DB Front 
25 X 15
30 X 12
40 X 10
45 X 10

Incline DB Rear Delt Flys
25 X 14
30 X 12
35 X 10
45 X 10

Roman Chair Extensions
* Starting to work on my low back on alternate days to see if it will make a difference in my dead lifts
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

* Crowded at the gym and tons of crossfitters jumping around doing Richard Simmons shit with the DB’s…. Arrrrggggg!


Gotta love that 
I cannot believe your weights and reps awesome!


----------



## Halo (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Jag!  I'm hurting after todays fun, my joints from the waist down feel a little unstable kinda pounded them a little LOL... 


Back Day

* Trying some different things to break through the 600 dead lift problem I’m having.  I did rack pulls but the rack I chose has a fixed bar and it’s too low, I know that now LOL…  the plates were about 8 inches off the ground and the bar was nowhere near my knees, lesson learned.

BB Rack Pull Dead Lifts (too low plates were 8” off the ground)
225 X 20
405 X 8
495 X 5
585 X 2
635 X 0 It was like picking up a million pounds wasn’t happening.
585 X 1
585 X 1
585 X 1
585 X 1
585 X 1
495 X 2
405 X 5
315 X 12
225 X 20

BB Bent Over Rows
135 X 20
185 X 12
225 X 8
275 X 6

Roman Chair Extensions
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20


----------



## Halo (Sep 30, 2011)

Chest Day

* A little different workout today, it went well and I’m beat!

Incline BB Bench Press
135 X 20
225 X 14
315 X 8
315 X 8
315 X 8
315 X 8
315 X 8
315 X 6
315 X 8
315 X 8

Flat Close Grip BB Bench Press
135 X 15
185 X 10
225 X 8
225 X 8
225 X 5
185 X 8
185 X 8
185 X 8
185 X 8

Incline DB Flys
40 X 20
55 X 8
55 X 8
55 X 8
55 X 8
55 X 8
55 X 8
55 X 8
55 X 8

DB Pull Overs
70 X 14
80 X 8
80 X 8
80 X 8
80 X 8
80 X 8 
80 X 8
80 X 8
80 X 8

Peck Deck Flys
100 X 20
145 X 12
145 X 12
170 X 8
170 X 8
170 X 8
170 X 8
170 X 8
170 X 8


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 30, 2011)

You needa post some pics man this craziness gotta have you ripped lol


----------



## Halo (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not ripped yet, The Dbol and Deca had me carrying quite a bit of water but I knew that and don't mind I know where it's taking me.  I went up to 265 the highest I've been then about two weeks ago I came off the Dbol and started running Halo which stripped the water so now I'm at 248 and starting to see things a little better.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't you just love chemistry!  we should have paid more attention in school  LOL


----------



## Halo (Oct 3, 2011)

You said it Jag!!!


Legs Day

* Went to the Gators Bama game 2hr drive there, then stood around doing the tailgating thing from 10am till game time 8pm then did the game till midnight then the 2hr drive home so no workout on Sat and I was bent all day yesterday trying to recover.

* Decided to focus this workout and beat the living shit out of my legs.  I can barely walk right now and during the lunges my legs where shaking so bad I could barely do them…

Hamstring Curls
  65 X 20
  80 X 20
  95 X 20
110 X 20
125 X 12
140 X 10
155 X 8
155 X 8
140 X 10
125 X 12
110 X 14
  95 X 20
  80 X 20
  65 X 20

Leg Extensions
130 X 16
145 X 15
160 X 14
175 X 13
190 X 12
205 X 11
220 X 10
235 X 9
250 X 8
265 X 7
280 X 6
295 X 6 *Stack!

Standing Calf Raises
300 X 20 Feet together and parallel 
320 X 20 Heals together toes out
340 X 20 Toes together heals out
360 X 20 Feet shoulder width and parallel
380 X 20 Feet together and parallel 
400 X 20 Heals together toes out
420 X 20 Toes together heals out
440 X 20 Feet shoulder width and parallel
460 X 20 Feet together and parallel 
480 X 20 Heals together toes out
500 X 20 Toes together heals out

BW Lunges
BW X 20 * Almost collapsed on the first rep my quad was granite
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20


----------



## squigader (Oct 9, 2011)

Halo said:


> You said it Jag!!!
> 
> 
> Legs Day
> ...



Thanks for keeping this log again dude, it's been interesting following it. Are you taking a break or something?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

Love noodle leg!  Lest leg day I was walking down the sreps into the pool and fell forward  no control!   awesome workout


----------



## Halo (Oct 9, 2011)

Squig, sorry I've been a lazy ass that's all, I have been keeping the log in word just didn't post it.  I'll catch it up now, thanks for the comment and for following!

Jag, right I love that too, I can picture you falling forward it's such a surprise when they just cease to work like that.  You have got to be getting shredded you've been killing it!


----------



## Halo (Oct 9, 2011)

*Catching up my log for a few days I was lazy and didn't post it*

Back Day

* Decided to make smaller moves up in weight on my deads vide the 50lb moves I was trying to make we???ll see how it works out.

BB Dead Lift
225 X 20
315 X 12
405 X 8
495 X 5 * this was a strange set felt too heavy on first pull???
585 X 2
605 X 1 (New PR)

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs
120 X 14
140 X 12
160 X 10
180 X 8
200 X 8

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs
120 X 14
140 X 12
160 X 10
180 X 8
200 X 8

DB Kroc Rows
120 X 8
120 X 8
120 X 8
120 X 8

DB Shrugs
100 X 12
100 X 12
100 X 12
100 X 12

Shoulders Day

* Inspired by II???s psychotic volume I got off my lazy ass hit it from 9-11 tonight.

BB Overhead Press
135 X 25
185 X 20
225 X 16
275 X 12
315 X 6
335 X 2
315 X 5
275 X 10
225 X 14
185 X 20
135 X 25

Seated DB Lateral Raises
20 X 18
25 X 16
30 X 14
35 X 12
40 X 10
45 X 8

Seated DB Front Raises
20 X 15
25 X 14
30 X 13
35 X 12
40 X 11
45 X 10
50 X 9

Incline DB Rear Delt Flys
20 X 16
25 X 14
30 X 12
35 X 10
40 X 8
45 X 6

DB Overhead Press (7???s/less than 30 seconds btwn sets)
50 X 12
50 X 10
50 X 10
50 X 9
50 X 9
50 X 9
50 X 9

Arms Day

BW Dips
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20
BW X 20

Incline DB Curls
20 X 20
25 X 18
30 X 14
35 X 12
40 X 10
45 X 8
40 X 8
35 X 10
30 X 14
25 X 16
20 X 20

EZ Bar Skull Crushers
85 X 12
85 X 12
85 X 12
85 X 12
85 X 12
85 X 12
85 X 12

EZ Bar Standing Curls
40 X 20
50 X 16
60 X 14
70 X 10
80 X 8
70 X 10
60 X 14
50 X 16
40 X 20

Cable Tricep Push Downs
  70 X 20
  85 X 18
100 X 14
115 X 12
100 X 14
  85 X 18
  70 X 20

Double Arm High Cable Curls
15 X 12
20 X 12
20 X 12
20 X 10
15 X 12
15 X 12
15 X 12

 Chest Day

* Inspired by JB my insane virtual spotter!  Also first day of less than 30g of Carbs a day for a couple of weeks.  Gotta cut some BF.

Incline BB Press
225 X 15
225 X 12
225 X 12
225 X 12
225 X 10
275 X 8
275 X 6
275 X 5
275 X 5
275 X 5
225 X 10
225 X 9
225 X 9
225 X 8
225 X 8

Incline DB Flys
40 X 12
40 X 12
40 X 12
40 X 10
40 X 10
40 X 10
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8
40 X 8

Decline BB Press
135 X 1 * Uhh Ohh the tank was empty and I was spent
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
  95 X 8
* This exercise was a shocker, I didn???t want to quit so I put what I could push and pushed it.


----------



## Halo (Oct 10, 2011)

Legs Day

* Sticking with the big exercise volume beat down, this one was not fun.  I got a raging headache at set 8 and it got worse till it was going to be a vomit workout at set 12.  That feeling stuck to me the rest of the workout.  I do not know how I didn’t throw up.  It was killing me on calves so I called it and the drive home was just as fun.  I got to the house and turned the ac down and went and laid on some cold sheets in the dark.  The evil abated after about 45 minutes.  Enough of that shit LOL….

BB Squats
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 15
* I wanted to do 15 but that wasn’t going to happen today.

Hamstring Curls
  65 X 20
  80 X 18
  95 X 16
110 X 14
125 X 12

Quad Extensions 
130 X 20
145 X 18
160 X 16
175 X 14
190 X 12

Donkey Calf Raises
300 X 20
300 X 20
300 X 20
300 X 20
300 X 20


----------



## squigader (Oct 10, 2011)

Halo said:


> Legs Day
> 
> * Sticking with the big exercise volume beat down, this one was not fun.  I got a raging headache at set 8 and it got worse till it was going to be a vomit workout at set 12.  That feeling stuck to me the rest of the workout.  I do not know how I didn???t throw up.  It was killing me on calves so I called it and the drive home was just as fun.  I got to the house and turned the ac down and went and laid on some cold sheets in the dark.  The evil abated after about 45 minutes.  Enough of that shit LOL???.
> 
> ...



Nothing like a nap with the AC cranked up. Shit, brother, that's some ridiculous volume you've been doing over the past few weeks. Is this a program or something?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Definatly some large volume there. Do you think your Glucose ran out causing the headache?  after a day like that is is even hard to walk  LOL


----------



## Halo (Oct 11, 2011)

Jag, I think you're exactly right, my sugar and carb intake is next to nothing right now so if it wasn't the sole reason it was most definitely part of it.  I sipped on a 32oz Gatorade today no headache.  Good call!


Back Day

* Still sticking with the volume for another week or so.  225 Deads just don’t seem that heavy till you lift it that many times LOL…  I was shaking like a leaf when the onslaught was over.

BB Dead Lift
225 X 10
225 X 10
225 X 10
225 X 10
225 X 10
275 X 10 * A few sets of 275 to make it interesting
275 X 10
275 X 10
275 X 10
275 X 10
225 X 10 * I almost had the wrong thought of doing 315 for
225 X 10    the last 5 sets, yeah I got rid of that thought quickly
225 X 10
225 X 10
225 X 10

DB Shrugs
100 X 12
100 X 12
100 X 12
100 X 12
100 X 12

Roman Chair Extensions
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10
BW X 10

Close Grip Cable Pull Downs
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10
140 X 10

Cable Rope Face Pulls
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10
42.5 X 10


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

GICH


Dead lifts crazy reps! 

your a monster dude!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

hey biggins!
Where'd you go?


----------



## jagbender (Nov 8, 2011)

hello Halo?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

....maybe he's still recovering from that insane workout...


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

You there bro? Recovering from those crazy workouts?


----------

